# Is  anyone  good  at Nyonya  cooking?



## Arwen (Dec 14, 2008)

Is  anyone  good  at  Nyonya cooking?I'd  really  learn how to  prepare these complicated recipes,but  I  think  I need  some  help...
thanks a lot  in advance..!!!


----------



## PieSusan (Dec 14, 2008)

This book, Florence Tan: Secrets of Nyonya Cooking (Celebrity Chefs' Cookbooks) would help you:
Florence Tan: Secrets of Nyonya Cooking (Celebrity Chefs' Cookbooks) (Select Books)

Like any kind of cuisine, read and reread the recipe, make sure you have authentic proper ingredients and do your prep work in advance. Then, things will flow nicely.


----------



## Arwen (Dec 14, 2008)

Ohh  thanks  a lot!!!!!!!!!!How nice  is  of you...)


----------



## smoothseas (Dec 14, 2008)

A quick google pulled up these sites:



This one looked interesting, so I’ve bookmarked it to go back to
http://www.asianonlinerecipes.com/nyonya/nyonya.php


http://www.my-island-penang.com/Nyonya-Flavours.html


http://www.asian-recipes.com/nyonya/nyonya-delicacies.php


http://www.nyonyarecipes.com/




Actually the search perameters ‘nyona cooking’ pulled up 35,800 hits. Remember, google.com is your friend.


----------



## Arwen (Dec 15, 2008)

Many  thanks!!!!


----------



## Claire (Dec 20, 2008)

I had to looking at the sites smoothseas mentioned because I'd never heard of it.  How funny.  After looking, I realize I've eaten it, just never heard of it.  Learn something new every day.


----------



## Arwen (Dec 21, 2008)

))))))))))))


----------



## Maverick2272 (Dec 21, 2008)

Well I'll be, learn something new everyday, maybe I will ask for Florence Tan's book for Christmas if it isn't too  late, LOL.
I already have one request in for a couple of Thai cookbooks plus one for Indian food and another for Vegetarian recipes. I shouldn't push it, but heck you only live once LOL.


----------



## Nyonyapearl (Dec 26, 2008)

Hi Arwen,

I am Pearl. Nyonya cooking is our heritage food and I love cooking and eating them. 

If you need any help with any Nyonya, Chinese, Malay or Indian recipes, let me know. Our Penang style of cooking is very different from other countries of the origin with the fusion of nyonya cooking. Not for nothing our Penang is very famous for its food.

To smoothseas, thank you for viewing my web site. I have many nyonya recipes and food photos which I did not have time to upload. These photos are taken when I cooked or teach at times. 

Let me know any in particular, dry fried dishes, soups, sweet sour curries or dry curries, Arwen.

Nyonyapearl


----------



## Arwen (Dec 27, 2008)

Hi  dearest!!!  thanks a lot!!!The first thing  is  to  find  all the ingredients.. Where  might I might  find all of  them in Milan?have  you  got any  address..?I  thank  you in advance!))


----------



## Nyonyapearl (Dec 27, 2008)

Some ingredients are what most cooks would use cooking Asian food. One or two like shrimp paste (belachan) might prove to be hard.

I will upload some photos of herbs and spices used in Nyonya cooking here if i can. Being new, it takes me some time to get around here.

Alternatively, you are welcome to stay with us in my house for a week or two and learn as many Asian dishes I know as you like. 

You will see, most herbs and spices are from my garden or kampong (community). I will take you to our wet market where you see for yourselves all the various herbs and spices and maybe substitue with your country's too once you get the taste how nyonya cooking is cook by us.

I wonder where I am going to upload some photos for you, Arwen. Let me feel my way here, I am sure you will get to see and then say "ahh I have this or that. ok?

Cheers.


----------



## PieSusan (Dec 27, 2008)

Welcome to DC, Nyonypearl. Why don't you join us and share more about your special cuisine. I, for one, would love to learn more.


----------



## buckytom (Dec 27, 2008)

welcome pearl. i'll be right over. 

(just kidding. maybe someday.)


i didn't realize it at the time, but we had nyonya food last week from a restaurant in lodi, new jersey named "penang". it bills itself as thai and malaysian cuisine. Malaysian Restaurant In NJ | Authentic Asian Cuisine New Jersey

it did seem to be a cross between chinese, thai, and indian food.

some good info and history on nyonya: http://www.malaysianfood.net/Nyonyafood.html


----------



## Arwen (Dec 28, 2008)

Nyonyapearl said:


> Some ingredients are what most cooks would use cooking Asian food. One or two like shrimp paste (belachan) might prove to be hard.
> 
> I will upload some photos of herbs and spices used in Nyonya cooking here if i can. Being new, it takes me some time to get around here.
> 
> ...



Hi dearest!!!ithat's very  kind of you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
I  spent  one  month in Singapore in 1999 and  I  loved this place  so  much  that I thought  about moving there ....nowadays I  am not  in a good situation  to  travel because of recession.. I hope  for a near future,nevertheless....


----------

